# 96 Hours - Taken 3 in der Filmkritik: Eine lächerliche Fortsetzung



## SandroOdak (7. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *96 Hours - Taken 3 in der Filmkritik: Eine lächerliche Fortsetzung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: 96 Hours - Taken 3 in der Filmkritik: Eine lächerliche Fortsetzung


----------



## jweigel (7. Januar 2015)

Lieber Redakteur, 
bitte bleibe bei Deinem Fachgebiet und kümmere Dich weiter um Pc-Spiele.  Dass Dir der Film nicht gefallen hat geht aus dem Text hervor.  Aber überlasse doch in Zukunft das Kritisieren von Filmen Menschen, die sowas auch können.
Tipp: Schreib sowas doch einfach auf Deiner Fb-Seite, dann müssen das nur Deine Freunde lesen.


----------



## Enisra (7. Januar 2015)

jweigel schrieb:


> Lieber Redakteur,
> bitte bleibe bei Deinem Fachgebiet und kümmere Dich weiter um Pc-Spiele.  Dass Dir der Film nicht gefallen hat geht aus dem Text hervor.  Aber überlasse doch in Zukunft das Kritisieren von Filmen Menschen, die sowas auch können.
> Tipp: Schreib sowas doch einfach auf Deiner Fb-Seite, dann müssen das nur Deine Freunde lesen.



hast du auch ein richtiges Argument oder ist das nur Fanboy-Mimimi?
Oder soll einer nur Filme bewerten die man gut findet? Vorallem in anbtracht das diese Kritk reichlich sachlich ist, da haben andere "vom Fach" wesentlich härtere Verrisse geschrieben


----------



## kwoxer (7. Januar 2015)

Hab den Film zwar noch nicht geschaut. Aber ja für eine Spiele Seite sollten keine Filmkritiken hier erscheinen... zumal nur ein Typ unzufrieden ist ohne Argumente.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. Januar 2015)

kwoxer schrieb:


> Aber ja für eine Spiele Seite sollten keine Filmkritiken hier erscheinen



Du tust ja gerade so, als wäre das was neues.
Wir haben schon immer auch ab und zu Filmkritiken auf der Seite.
Gibt im Hauptmenü sogar eine eigenen Menüpunkt für Kino. Filmkritiken - PCGames.de
Aus unserer Erfahrung überschneiden sich die Zielgruppen von Spielern und Kinogängern stark, weshalb auch immer ein großes Interesse an diesen Themen besteht.

Natürlich muss man mit der Meinung so einer Kritik nicht immer übereinstimmen.
Geht mir auch manchmal so, dass ich einen Film anders einschätze.


----------



## Enisra (7. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Aus unserer Erfahrung überschneiden sich die Zielgruppen von Spielern und Kinogängern stark, weshalb auch immer ein großes Interesse an diesen Themen besteht.



wobei man aber auch wieder einen Vergleich zu den ganzen Konsolenen News sehen muss:
Wer´s nicht lesen will, der muss es nicht tun

Ich les gern so eine gute Kritik und die war gut


----------



## golani79 (7. Januar 2015)

Wenn einem der Film von der Thematik her gefällt, einfach anschauen, sich selbst ein Bild machen und fertig.

Auf Kritiken gebe ich schon lange nichts mehr.
Gibt zu viele Titel, die oftmals sehr schlecht wegkommen und mir trotzdem gut gefallen, bzw. auch anders herum.

Ein guter Anhaltspunkt ist für mich persönlich immer der Durchschnitt auf imdb.


----------



## Masterchef (8. Januar 2015)

Ich fand das war sehr gutes Review.
Leider ist sowas für mich immer nur ein schwierig, da ich den Autor/Reviews zu selten lesen nicht abschätzen kann wie sich der Filmgeschmack von Reviewer mit Meinem deckt.
Ich selber habe über die Zeit 2 Youtube Kanäle + 1 Webseite gefunden wo sich die Meinung sehr gut mit meiner Eigenen deckt und mir als recht gute Einschätzung dient ob ein Film etwas für mich ist.


----------



## FreakyNerd (21. Januar 2015)

Ich habe mir den Film im Kino angesehen und bin froh, dass das der letzte war. Es war okay, typisch Action halt, aber auch mehr nicht. Liam Neeson ist auch schon ganz schön alt geworden...Marke Popcorn-Kino. Gesehen und schnell wieder vergessen.


----------

